# How is it, trying to understand



## Clueless in wv (Apr 20, 2014)

How is it that a wife can move on so quickly and have another man in her life just 3.5 weeks after I file for divorce and move out? Is this OM just a fling or does she have deeper issues? Please see my other thread "is there hope" for a background.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Was she sleeping with him while you were married?

Check phone records.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

> I met my wife just a year ago. She seemed perfect. She said and did all the right things and the attraction between us was unexplainable. Just 3 months into the relationship, we were engaged and within 8 months, she was selling her house, we were buying a house and getting married.
> 
> Just a week after we married, I lost my job and I went into dispair and withdrew because of the stress and worry I was under. Just a month after my job loss, her 20 year old son had a falling out with his biological father and moved in with us. My wife never discussed it with me, her son just showed up one day. He has problems and she was concerned as she would tell me he would drink and dabble in drugs. I was very depressed from the job loss and became negative and withdrawn.
> 
> ...


You marriage cannot be saved. You need to protect your share of the house. How much did you put in? Her?


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

I second LW's opinion. It cannot be saved. 

If you were a friend of mine IRL I'd slap you upside the head. 

Drop this woman like a bad habit.


----------



## Bluebirdie (Apr 26, 2014)

I am SO sorry of what you are going through. She is showing nothing but total uninterest in the marriage and wanting to play like that creating a fb account to see if she could catch you cheating on her in a total dishonest way of getting out of the marriage with what she would like, blaming you and asking for the house etc.


----------



## greenapple (Apr 21, 2014)

there is no other reason other than she no longer loved you or had deep feelings for you even before you got married. I don't think there is any point of going back to check phone etc if its obvious that she has moved on already, you need to do the same in my opinion.


----------

